# LYRICS POST



## Guest (Aug 20, 2004)

As you all know im a huge lyric person, whether writing, hearing or reading. So im makin a post to post song lyrics, whether motivational or just lyrics you like......

Masta Ace- Revelations

[Verse One]
At times I don't know who I be
And when I look in the mirror its like I don't know who I see
Am I even moving at all?
Cuz I swear I can't tell if my life is improving at all
Every time I got a pen in my hand
I forget every time before that one has been in my hand
And I write for the moment, get it tight how I want it
Get the right lawyer on it cuz I might wanna own it
I tussle and I fight, I hustle and I write
I struggle every night with every muscle in my mic
I'm in this rap race trying to eat the cheese
But y'all don't know my name like Alicia Keys
My face ain't familiar, neither is my music
If shit don't soon change I be the one to lose it
I drink a little liquor tryin' to heal my nerves
Cuz y'all don't listen here and feel my words
But something's wrong with y'all, ain't nuttin' wrong with me
And happy in my life is what I long to be
And happy in my life is what I'm gonna be
What you see in me is what I was born to be
From the day that my moms first birthed a child
She didn't need the world to make it worth the while
So I don't need no magazine to reach the pinnacle
Screw a review and you can eat the interview
Cuz that's what y'all seem to tend to do
Them cats you cover all seem identical
Through it all I weave like the park was here
And shine underground cuz it's darkest there

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song

[Verse Two]
Y'all industry ****** should be feeling ashamed
Y'all like "he ain't still in the game, he's stealing the name"
Oh wait just a sec that's straight disrespect
Take shit and get and don't be late with the check
I'm on the underground trying to scrape and scrounge
And sure it feel good to take a break and lounge
All these ups and downs like a roller coaster
Life is a bitch I'm trying to hold her closer
I'm killin' every ***** in sight
The bigger the dog, the bigger the fight
If you really say you know me then you'd figured I might
Try to use my anger as a trigger to write
I put it down simple on the paper or pad
Try to take a stab at what is making me mad
I jump on the track and I ride it through
And do it for the people that are tried and true
But y'all so fickle y'all love me today
And tomorrow love another cat and shove me away
But most ain't committed to do it how I did it
In the way that I did it, in the way that I spit it
It's like my burst of truth and it might hurt the booth
But first the proof, it gave birth to youth
Rap's like trying to take a piss in the wind
I'm just glad to know that some of y'all are listenin' in

[Chorus]
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song
But Yall Aint Listenin
Keep movin' along, keep bringin' it on, and keep singin' the song


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2004)

Brother Ali ( this man is amazing, great lyrics & voice, & i really relate to his music, met him & saw him perform live last night & it was :shock: , read the lyrics, check out the music) & hes albino, talk about adversity










Picket Fence

I was up and out my mothers house at 17
Been a grown ass married man ever since
Family reunions, I'm talked about but never seen
Cause I learned that some of them can be your nemesis
Got a lot of scars on me, I'll now tell you the stories
If, you promise not to take offense
Homie, sit back then, hand bring the beat in
I'll try to find a place that starts to make sense now
The first time I was pushed out blind
Cold and naked, spanked on the ass to breathe
An immigrant from heaven on earth with a word piece
I announce my self with gasps and screams
Before black and white supremacy, heighted my innocence
I was living out life behind the picket fence
Happy go lucky scared of no one
With the only exception, I'm allergic to the sun
Didn't know I had a image that a camera couldn't capture
100% on Mars manufacture
But then came the laughter, and outside I'm battered
Picket fence shattered
I saw my self as bastard tagalong, harassed and spat upon
By the children of slave masters who passed it on
The saddest songs been sung at the hands of who I call the race from hell
Its a disgrace from hell
Fell face first in the self hate
Burst into tears when I hear my own hellish name cursed
If I seem timid, its only because every mirror that I saw back then had the
earths ugliest human being in it
And with that said, they would kick me till they got tired or I act dead
And I, have to tell ya'll that the obvious part
That I always feel free when I'm talking to god
Alone on the playground, Friday afternoon
And the, old sister who hums gospel toons
I saw her notice getting closer
She approached me and put a knowing hand on my shoulder
And booked my feelings
Cause she looked at me in a way that adults very seldom look at children
And with the wisdom only earned by years
She read my thoughts and she welled up with tears and said

"You look the way you do because you're special
Not the short bus way, I mean that God's gonna test you
And all of this pain is training for the day when you
will have to lead with the gift God gave to you
Grown folks don't see it but the babies do
And there's a chance that you can save a few"
And time will prove that, she started my movement
She didn't tell me to take it - she told me to use it

The second time poppa ripped the womb open early
And exposed me to the coldness life prematurely
Where mom's love used to live, now housed denial
And when that decayed, it made it bitter and spiteful
But me and my runaway, we share something special
Rode into the sunset, can barely can tough the pedals
No strings attached, screaming, "fuck Geppetto"
We may live in the gutter, but we cling to each other

A week before my son came, I caught a bad bounce
And had to step to mom with my hands out
And momma proved the two of us could not live in that house
She lied to the police so they would throw us in the streets
And separating from you, is something that I feel I must do
Its not that I don't love you, its more that I don't trust you
Its been a year since I've seen a living relative
And it's just now that I'm starting to live
But while I'm sitting here, choking on tears wishing that I didn't care
Feeling all alone in this hemisphere, I swear upon everything I hold dear
And then my wife comes near, and I hear a voice whisper in my ear

"You're going through all of this because you're special
Not no superstar shit, I mean that God had to test you
And all of this pain has been training for the day when you
would lead us with the gift God gave to you
Your parents might not see it but your babies do
And there's a chance that you can save a few"
And time will prove that, she started my movement
She didn't tell me to take it, she told me to use it

So I use it










Forest Whitiker

And yo whatever comes up comes out
We don't put our hands over our mouth
And whatever comes up comes out
We don't put our hands over our mouth
Whatever comes up comes out
Please mister bass-man lay it on me

Ayo, Dependin on the day, and dependin on what I ate
I'm anywhere from 20 to 35 pounds over weight
I got red eyes and one of them's lazy
and they both squint when the sun shines so I get crazy
I'm albino man, I know I'm pink and pale
And I'm hairy as hell, everywhere but fingernails
I shave a cranium that ain't quite shaped right
Face tight, shiny, I stay up and write late nights
My wardrobe is jeans and faded shirts
A mixture of what I like, and what I wear to work
I'm not mean and got a neck full of razor bumps
I'm not the classic profile of what the ladies want
You might think I'm depressed as can be
But when I look in the mirror I see sexy ass me
And if that's somethin that you cant respect then that's peace
My life's better without you actually
To everyone out there, who's a little different
I say damn a magazine, these are gods fingerprints
You can call me ugly but cant take nothing from me
I am what I am doctor you ain't gotta love me

[Spoken]
If you would please turn in your bible
To beauty tips according to Forest Whitiker
In the third chapter of the third line
Brother Ali would you please read to the choir for me son

[Sung 3X]
I'ma be all right, you ain't gotta be my friend tonight (you ain't gotta love me)
An I'ma be okay, you would probably bore me anyway (you ain't gotta love me)

Forest Whitiker y'all










Room With A View

[Brother Ali]
One side of the street, is Malone's Funeral Home and the
Other side's a library, try very hard to picture this shit
Walk through where I live at
Where parents are embarassed to tell you they raise they kids at
You'll need some half and half over 8 bar you can get that
Fuck with Little Rodney and you'll get all of your ribs cracked
In a location where slanging crack rock is not seen as a fuckin' recreation but a vocation
And the cellars, and the smoke is a ????
Got one eye on Minneapolis P.T. they both racin'
3 for 50 is the supply and demand, and the
Twin Cities' American heartland, and they
Been busy, masterminds tearing apart plans
And hoop dreamers ballin' with blisters on they hands
With chains danglin' from the rims
Pain strangles 'em from within
Till' the belt around the arm makes the veins stand at attention

I try to block it out with a bed sheet the moonlight's as a curtain
'Cause I'm not comforted by red and blue lights when I'm hurtin'
Mommy loves you yeah I knew but I wasn't certain
'Cause the lenses through which she views life wasn't workin'
As a boy she told me wait till' your father to come home
I'm 24 still waitin' for my father to come home
And some parents only touch they children when a whips brought
That's why bad kids do bad shit, just so they could caught
And get touched, this growing up shit's rough
That's a big part of why were so mixed up
Shit we don't have Bar Mitzvah's
We become men the first time our father hits us
And we don't open gifts up
Sister Regina from across the street is beautiful
But for 50 bucks ain't nothing she won't do to you
Used to be premium pussy now she used up
For that same 50 bucks she got to do some new stuff
Whatever it takes for you to take the dollars out
If you don't intervene then there's a day she'll turn her daughter out
Speaking of kids I'm fixing lunch for my first born
I had the windows wide open 'cause the weather's warm
That's when the greatest hits of Donnie Hathaway
Got interrupted by a drive-by shooting half a block away
Vaheem was in the window, he didn't get hit though
All please due to Allah

[Chorus]
I see all this from the desk that I write my rhymes from
Pen starts to scribble on it's own my minds numb
But you can call me modern urban Norman Rockwell
I paint a picture of the spot well

I see all this from the desk that I write my rhymes from
Pen starts to scribble on it's own my minds numb
But you can call me modern urban Norman Rockwell
I paint a picture of the spot well

I see all this from the desk that I write my rhymes from
Pen starts to scribble on it's own my minds numb
But you can call me modern urban Norman Rockwell
I paint a picture of the spot...well

Shadows On The Sun

We'd like to capture your minds right now)

(What you say)

(Take you a little bit higher)

(What you say) (3X)

[ VERSE 1 ]
I like the snares loud enough to make your eyes blink from it
Only male with the Holy Grail, drink from it
I keep an eye on heaven and a ear to the street
And spread a thick layer of blood, sweat and tears on the beats
My brain rest upon the hip-hop lexicon
That I acquired in the decade of work that people slept upon
I don't rap, I recite the prayers of the inner soul
Of the slave ships' human cargo
Seemingly meaningless rappers flood the market
With shit that make me pace in my room until I rip the carpet
I'm fit to start up this next millennium
Swingin the grappling hook at cackling crooks to finish em
The city dweller sendin telegrams from Neverland
The better man ( ? ) kindly join the caravan
We're like a rock band that pack contraband
And won't hesitate to stomp a man into the rocks and sand
Brother Ali, and if you haven't heard about me
I'm flyin just beneath your radar so y'all can doubt me
Stay on the sonar with crowbars to open minds
There's a ladder you're supposed to climb
Approach a Rhymesayer with a Buggsy Siegel sized ego
You gon' get yourself snatched out the sky, you know the steelo
By now, where, what, why and how
We start the revolution real time, right now

[ CHORUS ]
Yes, leave it to me to create hope where there was none
The human being shall cast shadows on the sun
Leave it to me to create hope where there was none
My inner soul shall cast shadows on the sun
Just leave it to me to create hope where there was none
The human being shall cast shadows on the sun
Leave it to me to create hope where there was none
My inner soul shall, my inner light shall..

[ VERSE 2 ]
I rhyme for cats up in the harbor lights
Prayin they don't starve tonight
And stay positive in the face of a harder life
My chorus light the torch for those on whom the sun set
Verses meant to speak for the voiceless
So let us never be dismayed or afraid
The ground we're walkin on is stained
With the blood of those before us who came
Soldiers in this freedom movement are too numerous to name
Cause the human soul yearns to be free, it's all the same
I rhyme for runaways prayin that they see another day
You gotta make it through the winter to feel some summer days
It's for my natives, it's history in the way their hair is braided
Elephants never forget, that's how they say it
Tell my man [Name] in prison keep grinnin because he's innocent
And tell him that the tests we get are heaven-sent
Listen, I rap for the ones that Johnny Cash wore, the black, for
Black and white women that were turned to crackhores
And I empty everything in the bank to give for it
I empty all the days of my life to live for it
And I empty all the blood in my veins to fight for it
So I empty all the ink in this pen to write for it

[ CHORUS ]

[ VERSE 3 ]
I glance in the sky and see the same cloud configuration
That Nat Turner saw the day they hanged him
Resisted in the face of adversity with a fist and it was raised
One finger extended, meaning Allah be praised
Spent days in Heaven's embassy
On Qu'ran pages Allah explains this legacy
Angels doubted Adam, Jacob's brothers clapped him
And ancient Pharaohs were too brutal to fathom
If all the earth's oceans were ink and the trees were pens
You could never write the knowledge of God, it never ends
And I know it feels like the whip wounds will never mend
But it's the way of makin the oppressed prevalent men
We standin with humanity at destiny's door
Chanting the war cry, it goes, "Never no more"
So if y'all tryina talk about the horrors you see
Feel free to tell your stories through me

[ CHORUS ]

There's only one God and he's not just above
There's only one man and there's only one love
Till everybody gets what I instill in my seed
For that y'all, we willin to bleed
There's only one God and he's not just above
There's only one woman and there's only one love
We doin this till all of Adam's children are freed
And for that y'all, we willin to bleed

Rain Water

A question was raised to me the other day
"Why it seem you always have joy?"
Well, I'd like to take time to set the record straight..

All the joy I've ever known
Has disappeared
- in the motherfuckin thin air
Like it's never even been there
My joy left me y'all

[Chorus]
God's rain water flow through the same gutter
That we, walk today gotta stay brave brother
Keep your lips stiff, keep your fist clenched
At times you gotta kick your way through this bitch

[Verse 1]
And I can't stop feelin empty smiling
A wise man once told me that every cloud has a silver lining
I wanted to believe him but it's a trick to find 'em
When the people around me continue dying
Granddad was in the twilight of his life
When he closed his eyes tight and opened his wrists wide
What make a tenth round finer with the winning score
Decide to eat or throw it's hollow for the whistle blow
Maybe I'll never know
But I inherited this poetic soul so the symbolism's yet to show
Was life so obscene that death's more serene?
Or was an old author tryin to write his own closing scene?
Nothing stings like knowing that the woman that gave me this life
Is being eaten from the inside
I thought we never make shit right
I wish I had of viewed it once clear before you were done here
That's two in one year that I let leave here
Loving me without sheding one single tear
Either I'm one of the strongest people left
Or y'all just tow me for even tryin to steal breath

[Chorus x2]
And God's rain water flow through the same gutter
That we, walk today gotta stay brave brother
Keep your lips stiff, keep your fist clenched
At times you gotta kick your way through this bitch

[Verse 2]
They say shit's strapped but you are by yourself, ain't ya?
Damn straight, I got a jail cell mantra
Been boxed up but I never been settled in
Him got tough started developin leather skin
I learned to make that face that tells predators
It's better to re-assess just who you bout to wrestle with
I'm on a run like the first kick drum of the beat
Clear my lungs, spit blood on the street
They tellin me we got nuttin to fear but fear itself
But I fear I have no human fear left
Some day a runner wanna peel back this catharsis
And really feel life again and ask what my challenge is
I been kickin and bitin for so long and
When they throw me a rescue rope I'll be too weary to hold on
And see the light, so I sing through the tears
And the key of life, the way a wounded ego might

[Chorus x2]
And God's rain water flow through the same gutter
That we, walk today gotta stay brave brother
Keep your lips stiff, keep your fist clenched
At times you gotta kick your way through this bitch

My joy left me y'all
She don't show her face around his past
Every time she come she get chased off
So she stay distant

[Verse 3]
If it run from the square he wouldn't know the sun was out
I hate every word that come outta his fuckin mouth
Ladies treat him special, don't know nuttin bout him
If saw what his wife see they wouldn't fluster bout him
He can't do shit right but rap and make babies
And babies need daddy at home consistent
But rap keep daddy on the road religious
So even in my two loves my soul's so conflicted
My son came into this world innocent
He deserves everything that he needs to live in it
And this home I made for him is broken
I'm hopin his love for me will never grow thin
It hurts daddy to no end to know when
You're cryin at the hospital I'm out tryin to rock a show
I made a vow that we'd never be broke again
And I'd never be a burden on another friend
So when I'm sweatin on my farewell stage
And wrote my last hook in my last rhyme book
When I get my last line of approval from my family
This is the man that I have to be

[Chorus x4]
And God's rain water flow through the same gutter
That we, walk today gotta stay brave brother
Keep your lips stiff, keep your fist clenched
At times you gotta kick your way through this bitch

Sometimes
I feel
Like I'm Al-most gone










Chain Link

[Verse 1]
I try to always buy final call from the F.O.I
Even though that's not what Islam always signify
Y'all gotta love the struggle in 'em
They would get on their knees and shine shoes
'fore they ever let the drugs afflict 'em
Makin taco's and fuckin with McDonald's
Nickel and dime broke, but dignified with high hopes
Some people shoulder the weight of the median, make it look easy
Even though they walkin the tight roads
Immigrants, twelve deep in one bedroom
I'm too cool, I look at 'em like fools
Those fools combine forces and put the resources
And guess who the new owner of the corner store is
Shit, what's stoppin me from doin that?
I probably could with drug smugglers approve of that
Because if one dime sack in the time can climax
Into a billion dollar industry, then look at my abilities
But I'm a dreamer in alotta ways
I feel if you believe in God that you believe in brighter days
Keep my son's heartbeat in my sleep
I'ma walk the Planet Earth with his name carved deep in my feet like

[Chorus x2]
Children growin, women producin
Men go workin, but what's the use
When the real strive hard and stress about the rent
And can still die poor and in debt without a cent

[Verse 2]
Born again christian creatures from the suburbs
Tryin to save souls on Broadway, they got some nerve
Comin here unaware that the one's with no material gifts
Sometimes most spirits leave rifts
Lazyness got me spare the stand back and what was that
That can't hold me back, my man Vast told me that
"Harlem got all that on a bigger scale"
When there's bullets in the sandboxes every bid is real
I see children growin up within a wicked system
Smilin I wanna kiss 'em, I see prophet Muhammad in 'em
Poverty's trickin people from my generation
And hands down to world's most creative
I've seen both sides of the fence
Picket a chain link and we ain't all thinkin the same thing but
They teens got so impressed by me
They try to walk, talk, interact and dress like me
We captivated the world's imagination
I used to idolize athletes and entertainers
Cause they never let the situation capture 'em
System gave 'em lemons, made lemonade and sold it back to 'em

[Chrous x2]
Children growin, women producin
Men go workin, but what's the use
When the real strive hard and stress about the rent
And can still die poor and in debt without a cent

[Verse 3]
Marvin Gaye said it best "This ain't livin"
No matter your religion the earth keep spinnin
And the sun keep shinin, babies keep cryin
Old folks dyin in beats within you put ya chiming
And here I am, still lower class America
Same room, same view, different cast of characters
Regina got arrested as a late prowler
Couldn't trick, got evicted, lost her section aid voucher
Onward goes my neighbourhood's revolving door
A gang of rental properties nobody owns at all
I guess that's why we call it a hood
Nobody stays as long as it takes to become neighbour

[Chorus x2]
Children growin, women producin
Men go workin, but what's the use
When the real strive hard and stress about the rent
And can still die poor and in debt without a cent

Self Taught

I'm home

Uh, yeah
They always ask me, ' Ali, what you so angry for man? Why you always so upset? '
I tell 'em ' Shit, theres a thin line between anger and hunger my man
And I ride a unicycle down the middle, you might catch me touchin feet down on both sides '

Ever since day number one, it's just me and where I'm coming from
Rites of Passage and Shadows on the Sun
My people, I stand before you, As a man with more true shit
Than what he knows to do with
I give it all to you, long as you can promise me this
When its time, you will ball up a fist (Like this)
Me and Anthony, we fill all the gaps
And are proud of what we make, regardless what happens
Fuck rappin, I sing off key
One thing you should never do is dis Ali
Cause, motherfucker, there aint nothin rougher
Then tryin to climb from the ruggedness swept under
I can run through every one of your blunders
Mistake number one is that your crew don't love ya
Ill take a bullet for the ?Core? or the Sayers
When me and my dogs out tourin the nation
I spit with an intensity you have to witness
Look close, my blood on the back of the tickets
Its that religious, its what I teach my son
How to read the Qur'an and how a party is won

We like ' Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing '
Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing'

When line meets mine, we bend ya girls spine
Figure-eight status, she got back for days
The same old magic will not crack the maze
The lights changed since we anted up, pot has been raised
And Im fucking with the hand I was delt
Life twenty-five years to experience what Lazurus felt
If you drop three crumbs, Ill eat one
Feed one to the family, rest I get invested in my freedom
I battle through ?a part? in this shit
With a wrist, full of broken tooth picks, tryin to ?call? by the ?nitch?
You can either choose the heart or the fist, but you will connect with me
If your path ever intersect with me
The fire in the eye could never be held back, (its the same)
Pressure that made the liberty bell crack, (its the same)
Pressure that made my brother E sell crack, (in the name)
Qu'ran, holy, Rest in Peace
My back is bein watched by, the only one on high
We stride in the party, hoods up, crossed eyes
Broke as what, but dont give a fuck
Cause I feel I got the world by the nuts, Uhh!

Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing
Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing'

Homeboy understand, I aint mad at you
Theres just very few things in life I know how to do
And this is one of them right here

And whatever comes up comes out
We dont put our hands on ourmouths, I stand for what I'm about
Unknown but I'm still a soldier
Can't let em go home till I win 'em over
My youth was training, its very clear
Every year, new city, new rules to play with (true shit)
New kid in school, didnt rule nothing
To this day I rap like Im trying to prove something
Little bit aggressive, when I spit a sentence
Till you get the message
You couldn't pay me to quit professin'
Rock sixty-one sold out shows, came home, and caught a bus to the
sixty-second
Shirt sweated full of work ethic
Been in love with the shit since I first met it
Rhymesayers is the first to come, last to leave
Ain't no tricks up our sleeve, this is what we believe

We like ' Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing '
Doctor, don't get it mistaken
We call ?life out? when we sit in the basement
We Self Taught, it's as real as you make it
Anyway you look at it this shit is amazing'


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Common- The Light

I never knew a luh, luh-luh, a love like this
Gotta be somethin for me to write this
Queen, I ain't seen you in a minute
Wrote this letter, and finally decide to send it
Signed sealed delivered for us to grow together
Love has no limit, let's spend it slow forever
I know your heart is weathered by what studs did to you
I ain't gon' assault em cause I probably did it too
Because of you, feelings I handle with care
Some ****** recognize the light but they can't handle the glare
You know I ain't the type to walk around with matchin shirts
If relationship is effort I will match your work
I wanna be the one to make you happiest, it hurts you the most
They say the end is near, it's important that we close..
.. to the most, high
Regardless of what happen on him let's rely

There are times.. when you'll need someone..
I will be by your side..
There is a light, that shines,
special for you, and me..

Yo, yo, check it
It's important, we communicate
and tune the fate of this union, to the right pitch
I never call you my bitch or even my boo
There's so much in a name and so much more in you
Few understand the union of woman and man
And sex and a tingle is where they assume that it land
But that's fly by night for you and the sky I write
For in these cold Chi night's moon, you my light
If heaven had a height, you would be that tall
Ghetto to coffee shop, through you I see that all
Let's stick to understandin and we won't fall
For better or worse times, I hope to me you call
So I pray everyday more than anything
friends will stay as we begin to lay
this foundation for a family - love ain't simple
Why can't it be anything worth having you work at annually
Granted we known each other for some time
It don't take a whole day to recognize sunshine

There are times.. when you'll need someone..
I will be by your side, oh darling
There is a light, that shines,
special for you, and me..

Yeah.. yo, yo, check it
It's kinda fresh you listen to more than hip-hop
and I can catch you in the mix from beauty to thrift shop
Plus you ship hop when it's time to, thinkin you fresh
Suggestin beats I should rhyme to
At times when I'm lost I try to find you
You know to give me space when it's time to
My heart's dictionary defines you, it's love and happiness
Truthfully it's hard tryin to practice abstinence
The time we committed love it was real good
Had to be for me to arrive and it still feel good
I know the sex ain't gon' keep you, but as my equal
it's how I must treat you
As my reflection in light I'ma lead you
And whatever's right, I'ma feed you
Digga-da, digga-da, digga-da, digga-digga-da-da
Yo I tell you the rest when I see you, peace

There are times.. when you'll need someone..
I will be by your side..
There is a light, that shines,
special for you, and me..

(I'll) take my chances.. before they pass..
.. pass me by, oh darling..
You need to look at the other side..
You'll agree..


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

Cannibal OX










Painkillers

Yo, some nights we got so drunk
Its like we miss the feeling
Of a never ending headache
And a spinning ceiling
The sob story of an alcoholic
On his hands and knees
Praying to that porcelain toilet
Whether behind bars or in front of ?scars?
We use medicine to numb the rap ?bar?
I might tell you something that'll change your death
Pain kills the life
Pleasure loves the breath
Ox I ?compel?
I'll spit this in hell
With L's hanging off my body
And no ice cooler
Every rhyme I write
Is civilize my future wife
Breaking her water
In a time without order
Yo, chaos is born
A seance is spawned
And I resurrect like ?beings?
That resemble red ?dawns?
I guess that's why I was born
To recognize the beauty of a rose's thorn
And learn from the strife of a soul that's torn
To be forewarned
Just to be forearmed
So let that thought settle
As we backpeddle
Through the seven seas of info
That'll crush your ego
Some of us pop pills and snort coke
To pain kill
Some of us rap drugs and bear witness
Cause life's ill
Y0, but true happiness comes from within
You can't rely on a substance
Look at addiction for instance
And in an instance
You'll wake up out of that
Requiem for a Dream
But you still caught it in the rectum

Right here trapped in the box
Thinkin'
Rap's all I got
Smoke too much pot
Bones with ?chromes? twisted in knots
Cold vein with thoughts
Bubbling hot
Stoned in the bedroom
Writin' this poem
Off the phone
Caught a head rush
Smoke clouded my dome
At the end of my ropes
Writing these notes
Hopin' to float
On what is bullshit
Pull spliffs ?flowin' to Goats?
The sky's the limit
Stay powered vision
Visualize the body righteous
Lost cipher
The mind's wisdom
Helped me through life's transitions
I'm in a tight position
Hungry-ass shit flippin'
With no sex or ?wretch ?
This stress got my chest a mess
Breathless
I'm vexed
Trying to escape out of the depths
Of hell's nest
So i rest inhale
The ?tone and bless?
And let the stress exhale
Through clouds of cess
My mind foggy
And body wet
Poppin' shotties
Shot straight through the nostril
Cloudy with thoughts of ill type menageries
When pops used to tell me
"it wasn't like this
with drugs and sex
up in my day",
But poppy
Shit really changed
Yo ****** is losing their minds
And I can't really blame them
I'm losing my brain
In these times
And I'm ?angered? with hangovers
Ready to ride off a cliff with a Range Rover
Like I was fuckin' Thelma & Louise
And if I had a trigger I would squeeze
But ?leave?
Blow my whole head off and bleed
Trying to get that same feeling
Every day pain killing










Stress Rap

[Vordul Megalah]
Yo the NY city got a ***** feelin' shitty
tryin' to make it through the struggle
****** bubble in the jungle selling crack by the bundles
yo these raps might hunt you like a cat in the jungle
spittin' lines off the humble
make your whole team crumble, what the fuck made you fumble?
in these streets where they fuck you like the face of a demon
I repent every evening, trapped in the ?, starvin', never eatin'
yo I stay bleedin', while you jakes stay tryin' to take freedom
I'm like just a brother tryin' break even
movin' through these odd(?) days watchin' every snake breathin'
ready to deface the ? at night
i'm just tryin' to reshape the meaning of life
flowing on mics, blowing you types off of the earth
livin' it worse, ready to burst on the first
thinking he got it, yo, the apple stays rotten

[Chorus - Vordul]
stress rap, this applies to where we rest at
NY City full with nothing but stressed cats
that wanna test that flame of yours, but not ready
when we aim, the war's absolute retaliation against all
for real

Vast Aire [Vordul]:
[starvin... Harlem]
yo, yo, elohim, with the rhyme scheme
and when the lyrics leave the mouth they look like light beams
with wings attached to mic I say fly rhymes
read between the lines [Aire Vast lines]
the beat be tryin' to sex me and marry me
I'm talking white picket fence and a family [of Vasts]
they stand behind me, and reflect reality
stage one- master of ceremonies
and when the seven magnificent walked in
raisin' hell to lower heaven
we explored all the crevices
brothers is mad I wear knowledge like a third degree, burn,
light the match, put it to the rhyme book, make sure it all fits in the urn
the cream of life, beats and rhymes are butter
that in which I churn
stupid, you could say these masculine thoughts are homosexual
'cause they blow heads like that dead clothes designer
all men were created equal, emcees are uneven
ask blind man Steven if he's even seen how the sunset looks
that's something you couldn't feel with a braille book
I'm hear to smack your ear drum long, so hum along
let's communicate with rhythm, tell 'em to come along
you'll get smacked right in the kisser like Jackie Gleason
and watch sun/son set it off like light decreasing, oh shit
watch sun/son set it off like light decreasing

[Chorus]

Vordul [Vast]:
[What's going on?] Everything going wrong in the ghetto
cops Desert Storm on blocks lettin' off
and they gettin' off on the ease
on the corner Ds hop out of unmarked Vs and squeeze 'till we on our knees
? po' on ice put us in the freeze on the streets of
bloody beasts, hoodies and fiends
I stay muddy in a sleeze
with ozs, breathin' through the vein cold
got my whole frame froze
tryin' to escape hold
twist off the L, they got ice in my grill and i'm dirty
and all i need for them to unlawfully search me
throw me in a cell, seven thirty
with thoughts hurtin', searchin' for freedom
we tryin' to get it and we stay bleedin'
hear that, one time i'll scream pheonix

[Vast]
yo it's the starvin', happy Harlem, rap magician
chained underwater, in sixty seconds the body's missing
snake in the grass at six feet you can hear him hissin'
I got a problem with your mouth, so I don't listen
stress rap, you got one, I got five
you do yours, I do mine, but I'm still alive
they used to call me crazy joe, had a bazooka
now they can call me batman, beyond your maneuvers
shit, I'm Atoms Fam to the bone marrow
fuck a soul, even God knows this body is hollow
you love New York, but New York don't love you
you're just a toy with Lucille Ball's hairdo
on the mic it's all magic and I got short sleeves
and I'm just that nice, I might let you breathe
put a mic in front of me, and I'm gonna bless it
hummingbird style, seventy times in one second
hummingbird style, seventy times in one second

[Chorus 2X]










Pigeon

[Vast Aire]
Metallic wing pigeon. . .
Cannibal Ox. . .

Birds of the same feather flock together
Congested on a majestic street corner
That's a short time goal for most of 'em
Cuz most of 'em
Would rather expand their wings and hover over greater things
That's what we call inspired flight
By the pigeons that gotta eat pizza crust every night
And "Let there be light" was understood
When a mic-stand descended from up-and-above into the hood
And if my face is worth a thousand words when it's scarred
I would only hope that two of those are coco and butta
To heal the wounds of the tissue scarred to mark the death of my womb
But I've graduated, got my wings
And you've got to let go of my constructed Lego egg-o-waffle halo
Eh yo, I'm a black man with an African
Drum in my chest that beats on the opposite of the right
Let me know I got a breath left
In this frigid fragile capsule
That allows you to fly south before the winter winds trap you
I wrap my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I'm just a pigeon with one mile left
That doggy-paddles through this bullshit ocean of death
And these rags-to-riches words will break bones
Like the assassination of two birds with one stone
That's why I don't associate with bird brains with their beaks in the air
Pelicans with wide jaws yap names for fish heads
You'll get tossed in the flames
Where some ornithologist will find your skeletal frame

[Vordul]

Eskimo metal got shit locked in oxygen shell
Words shot plated metal lung which spun kids' carrousel
Mega alarm technoloid these boys fight four arms swinging two toes very well
Terror toys jubilated mega noise when iron works
Bullet shot animated mad windows with fireworks
Shinin' summer-time hydrants
Splash passing cars, now run ghetto tyrants
These faces carry scars (mega large)
Pigeons turn penguins talk fables cellular
Detached Christ's Word
But freeze-frame gold chain swing Son of God
Iceberg gem shines on the neck of ghetto flight bird
Getting fly like word
Let it settle
I remember cats snatched off the pedal (steal and bite days)
Doo-rags worn tight (Piranha bite ways)
Smoke cheeba through the lung Arabian camel
Fast like a cheeta now I'm knocked off my African sandal
God damn you! Ethiopian skin mechanical
Trapped in ghetto's meg-yard where mega-hard
Arms swing metal palms iron skin leopard
Holding evil metal eagle attacks the desert
Paranoid fingertips stitched with three-fifty and seven metal shit
Tucked behind the belt ghetto style like delicate street etiquette
Never lacked toast metal cow got milk in the gut settlin'
Cats gotta eat swallow beef horribly melanin mahogany
Black boys feed face with rap noid (?)
Eight arms working short circuit manufactured crack melted
Slinging shot guns through the mouth of cracked helmets, black felt it
Cats who pop flows shot heavy through the nostril
Brain sizzle grab the pistol and get hostile
He caught you alone fuse blown
Unemployed screaming "That's why I robbed you!"
Tired of the Medicaid, deaded by the car (?) Novocain filled with lemonade
"You better get a job!" mother talked, just another hawk
He nearly ate a bodega food stamp transaction
Left me in corners buckled me accompanied by evil hands clappin'
Rockin' my "hell I made it" wetsuit stitch
So I can swim in elevators crazy wet through piss
I rock my simulated air tank bit
So I can leave pressures of oxygen where my mic's lit
I'm just a pigeon










The F Word

It's like, I care about you, I think about you all the time
it's like, we friends and shit?
which means we treat each other right
you'll be there for me when you gonna be there for me

Verse 1: [Vast Aire Kramer]
yo it wasn't even like that
I wanted my cardiovascular to fight back
cupid had me runnin' circles blindfolded
in the daytime with a flashlight looking for her
yo, sit back, relax and smell the roses
a fly girl by any other name would still be that
but the trick is to see that
I'm caught in between future's fantasies and memories I played back
told my man I started sword fighting
'cause fencing was similar to tongue kissing
if you wait too long you gonna end up confessin'
all I think about is you undressin'
I extended my thoughts in a relationship
but they sunk like the titanic relation-ships
she was in a love triangle
but it wasn't like my feelings weren't there to make it a square
penny's for her thoughts
she's my very own American Beauty, red petals when we talk
...the f word

Chorus 1: [Vordul Megalon]
She like music, got me heavily booted(?)
when I'm out with her feelings be mixin'
chemical elixirs, caught her like a sickness
and can't get rid of it, these sexual addictions

Chorus 2: [Vordul]
tangle witted in my opposite sex friendships
with too many emotions, got me bent up
and it's real ill when something going on
but nothings being said trying to figure it out
wrapped all in your head just spit it out and I'll
truly understand what the problem is
'cause you got me twisted tryin' to stress birds
kickin' that f word
fuckin around, flirtin' and stressin' my nerves

Verse 2: [Vast]
check this situation, I wore my lust like cologne
she called it Obsession
the background's black and white and we adolescents
like what the fuck we know about love?
the more I learn it's like the Clash of the Titans
all I wanna do is avoid fightin'
a little arguing's okay but not everyday
and if we can't communicate what we got decays
until the smell gets more pungent
to the point where we can't be seen in public
body parts fallin' apart, a symbol of what things do
or better yet, a symbol of what friends do, they die
and together forever just sounds fly
that's how it sounded to me when I heard it
and slow motion was her lips as she worded
the f word
"don't take it personal, I like you a lot but I don't wanna lose what we got"
but what we got now is friction
she tellin' me intimacy and friendship she ain't mixin'
the f word

Chorus 1

Verse 3: [Vast]
yo, you burnin' the candle at both ends
I'm supposed to be the friend, I'm gettin' fried in the end
the big bang theory, what is this a trend?
you ask a girl out and the universe extends
tell me to talk to the hand again and I'll read your palm
I'm smellin' your shit now, don't know how to call
all I wanted was grounds for understanding
I ain't greedy, but to hold your heart I gotta put my hand in, why debate?
you think you can fit me in that anorexic space between love and hate?
I got all of the first one and none of the other
and that's something I learned from my sister and my mother
thought we was close in the genesis before all this
technology was cordless, a senseless courtship
this is more than just a song and when he's treating you wrong
I'm more than just a shoulder to cry on
the F word

Chorus 1 & 2


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea soul, Ox is pretty tight!,, You got any good tracks i can get?

If you haven't got already check out

Benefit- My Enemy
The Last Emperor- One Life
People Under The Stairs- Acid Rain Drops


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

ive heard all of those track you listed. Acid Rain Drops is a dope song.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

Common, one of my favorite rappers










Book Of Life ( READ THESE FUCKIN LYRICS!)

I got so much trouble on my mind
So I take time
Out my day
To pray and I say
Now I lay me down to sleep
Hopin' that I keep
My soul
Peep, I'm gettin' old 
And it's a cold cold world
And I ain't even got a bomber
Livin' with my momma
It's the same routine
Keep my room clean
I'm lookin' to do some new things but ain't shit to do
I'm twenty-two - catch
In the prime of my life
I have no time for a wife
I funnel through the tunnel
Disgruntled, tryin' to find me some light
In the rim of darkness
Aiight you sing, I may not be the darkest
Brotha
But I was always told to act my age and not my color
Knowin' that my color was that of the original
So now I sing the new ***** spiritual
It goes get up stand up...etc.
It's like how can you understand the pain
When you never had to stand under the rain
When it rains it pours, and it's about to come down hard
Thank God I found you

As I walk down the road of existence
I get resistance
From all angles
I tangle
For cash
Hopin' it'll last
'Til the end of the week
But all I eat is fast food
And you know how junk food goes right through ya
So I return to the arab
And on the way back
I stop and the liquor store
Grab me a six pack
Knowin' that once I'm done with that I'll be back
To get some more
Once I get started I don't wanna stop
And I can't turn around
Brew - I can't turn it down
Ironically I turn it up
My liver I burn it up (Fat line)
It's my life I live it up
The cup I gotta give it up
One day
I'm cruisin' down a one way street and I done passed fun day
Three blocks ago
It itself life is an obstacle
As I maneuver through the manure I try to be responsible
I want a job but I ain't lookin - how come
I ain't tryin' to degrade myself bein' nobody's Calvin
But I'm a couch bum what makes it bad I had incentive
But I disintegrated
To a state that's stagnated
I procrastinated
I can't recall a day without bein' intoxicated
or blowed
Ain't dealin' with a full deck and any day I could fold
What makes it bad, I wasn't dealt that bad a hand
And I had a plan
But things didn't go through
The way they were supposed to
Thank God I found you

It's like a jungle sometimes it makes me wonder
How I keep from goin' under, I ponder
And try to keep my concentration
In this idiotic nation
They say become I doctor, but I don't have the patients/patience
Adjacent
To that situation
I want an occupation
That I'm into
'Cause yet if I begin to
Live to my potential
I went to 
School for fourteen years and my best teacher was experience
I reminisce and wish
I could go back in time to eighty-nine
When there was just sunshine
But now it's like I'm gettin' older to so much strain and stress
I don't think I'll ever be happpy until I rest
In peace
Of mind
And find
Who I am
But thank God I found you


----------

